# The Wild Boar News Podcast at APM



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

Growing up, my grandfather, who was an AG minister, broadcasted his radio program called , "The Old Time Religion." I can remember listening to him work it up in his study as a young child. 

So, in keeping with tradition, I've devised a short sound byte reformed podcast that will updated a couple of times a week (or so) called "The Wild Boar News Podcast." It takes on the technology of today, with the same sounds that my grandfather would have remembered as "old timey radio." 

It is definitely over the top, but we should remember that Reformed Theology should be _fun_, as well as informative. 

The snippets will surround sound bytes on Scriptural Themes, Bible teachings, church history, historical and systematic theology, and any other teaching that advances the truths behind Reformation Teaching and Covenant Theology. 

If you like "sound bytes" then this is for you. They range from 5 minutes to 15 minutes.

The Wild Boar News Podcast


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

I listened to the Podcasts on the way to work:

1. Pretty cool the way you make it sound. When it first started and it had that "tuning" sound I thought my MP3 player was making those noises.

2. Your presentation is pretty authentic. The only time I laughed was when you talked about Calvin singing Kumbaya with the elders of Geneva. It's kind of funny as it has an old time radio feel and it sounded funny to hear that word as it felt like I was really listening to an old broadcast.

3. Pretty entertaining history. I learned a few new things about Luther and Calvin.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2006)

Im having trouble accessing it? Is it on Itunes?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Im having trouble accessing it? Is it on Itunes?


Go to Matt's website and the Podcast page is there. Drag the podcast link into your podcasts folder in your iTunes program and it will start downloading.

The first time I installed iTunes, I thought I subscribed to podcasts by clicking on the podcast links on pages. I wondered why I was seeing the xml files. I read the iTunes help and found you had to drag the link over. It's a bit counterintuitive but it works well when you figure it out.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2006)

maybe Im too tired but everytime I try to drag nothing happens except for a little image of a circle with a line through it. 

and when I click on the podcastmp3 thing it gives me a default page.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> maybe Im too tired but everytime I try to drag nothing happens except for a little image of a circle with a line through it.
> 
> and when I click on the podcastmp3 thing it gives me a default page.


That "circle with a line through it" will be there until you drag it over the podcasts folder of your iTunes program.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)

I have not entered the world of podcasts yet, but I like the reference to Martin Luther:



> Arise, O Lord, and judge Thy cause. A *wild boar* has invaded Thy vineyard. Arise, O Peter, and consider the case of the Holy Roman Church, the mother of all churches, consecrated by thy blood. Arise, O Paul, who by thy teaching and death hast illumined and dost illumine the Church. Arise all ye saints, and the whole universal Church, whose interpretations of Scripture has been assailed. (Papal bull of Pope Leo X, 1520)



_Semper reformanda!_ 

_Give me that old time religion, it's good enough for me!_


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I have not entered the world of podcasts yet, but I like the reference to Martin Luther:
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew (and all),

You don't need an MP3 player to enjoy podcasts. You can download the free player here:

http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

It's actually the Quicktime viewer too. You can drag Podcasts like Matt's and others. If you have an iPod great, it will sync with it. If you don't then that's OK too. You can still subscribe to Podcasts like Matt's and listen to them on your computer.

His first Podcast is just what you quoted and is like a "News story" of Martin Luther as if it's being reported at the time. It includes that quote above as well as Martin Luther's famous speech to the Diet at Worms.

Matt actually has a pretty decent radio voice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Andrew (and all),
> 
> You don't need an MP3 player to enjoy podcasts. You can download the free player here:
> ...



Excellent -- thanks, Rich!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you Matt, I enjoyed that. I have always enjoyed old radio broadcasts of preachers. I've listened to just about everything Rolfe Barnard recorded. He is the punisher of recording engineers of old. Of course the sound of Vernon McGee's voice is familiar to us all.

When I'm down south I enjoy scanning the am dial looking for the scree of a back hills deliverance preachers (for entertainment purposes of course).

Clever idea to degrade the sound of your voice. My only suggestion is at the very beginning you need to edit out the pause between your theme music and you. There should be a voice over the music to smooth out that transition. Good work.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks all.
I'll play with it a bit as time goes on.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought it was great!


----------



## Civbert (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ..So, in keeping with tradition, I've devised a short sound byte reformed podcast that will updated a couple of times a week (or so) called "The Wild Boar News Podcast." It takes on the technology of today, with the same sounds that my grandfather would have remembered as "old timey radio."
> 
> ...
> ...



It works! I just listened to the podcast on Martin Luther using I-Tunes. I used the "open stream " command and pasted the following into the box: http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/podcast.xml

Love the "old-timey" sounds! Is that really your voice? It's perfect for the format - like a 1950's newsreel narrator. Well done! :bigsmile: 

_must get an mp3 player_


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

Yup, its me. 

I am usually very somber in preaching, writing, book publishing, debating, etc. 

In this, I'm purposefully being over the top, while at the same time keeping to the truth, while at the same time trying to bring out some good things people may not necessarily think about.

I hope it works all around as I tweak through it and get it just right.

I have a friend who is going to add in a "50's like introduction and exit for me."

We'll try taping that next week. 

I have to say, I haven't had this much fun with something in a while.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> 
> It works! I just listened to the podcast on Martin Luther using I-Tunes. I used the "open stream " command and pasted the following into the box: http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/podcast.xml
> 
> ...



Curious, I've tried this and the other techniques on Itunes, but I get no broadcast. Just something that says "podcast.xml" and "Elapsed Time: 0:00"

I used to be a geek. I built my own computer back in the 70s and I was even fairly conversant with Fortran, but times have passed me by. Could I just download an mp3 from somewhere?

Vic


----------



## ANT (Apr 25, 2006)

I just downloaded it into my i-Tunes player. I can't wait to sit down and listen to it! Thanks Matt, for doing this.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I have to say, I haven't had this much fun with something in a while.



I knew you were going to be bit by the bug...:bigsmile: Good job. I subscribed to both of them.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

Joshua, Yup, definitely bit by the bug. I'm going to go and pick up and ipod this week. Why do we need radio when we have the internet? Its such a LARGER audience all around. Now its just a matter of letting everyone know about the "wild boar in the vineyard of the Lord...:"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Civbert_
> ...



Vic,

Easily - click on the xml page. You will see the links inside the text there for each podcast. WBNP1, WBNP2, and etc. as time allows. Highlight the whole link, paste it in your browser and it will download.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Matthew, I found them. They are great!

My problem was an abnormally slow connection speed.

Vic


----------



## srhoades (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, if found that most enjoyable and educational. The whole old time sound really adds to it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 25, 2006)

Fun eh?

I'm working on a couple more for the end of the week.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2006)

Excellent Matt. Can I do the news flashes?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2006)

News flash just in: [beep beep beep] Scott comes in: (though he is not actually _Scottish_.......)

Actually, I'm alergic to microphones Josh!




[Edited on 4-26-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2006)

If you ever need some Military sound effects...

By the way, a big time saver for you if you start generating a lot of content is a digital voice recorder. You mentioned "taping" so I wasn't sure how you were recording. If you're recording to tape and then lining the audio in using a tape deck and then having to convert the file to MP3 then a digital voice recorder that records directly to MP3 could save you a lot of time.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm using an program I bought from the UK called Polderbit. It is an editing suite that records directly in MP3 format into the computer. I can edit it right there, paste themusic, and I'm done. From writing, to recording to editing to uploading, the whole thing takes about 30 minutes.

Its TOO easy.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 26, 2006)

Listened to the two new podcasts today. Good stuff! I like the format of the ol'e time radio.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 26, 2006)

Old Timey is the way to go!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2006)

no itunes, but real player here  

Maybe someday I'll upgrade from Win 98 and 300 mhz!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 26, 2006)

Listened to the new one this AM. The Starbucks thing was good.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Rich.

I'm going to do a series of "shorts" on preachers next.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> no itunes, but real player here
> 
> Maybe someday I'll upgrade from Win 98 and 300 mhz!



 for you...


----------



## daveb (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, these are great! Love the old timey radio feel to them. Thanks Matt.

I appreciate you also providing your sermons via podcast as well, very convenient.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 29, 2006)

Glad you enjoy them. I just updated a new one on the pulpit.

I'm going to try and keep it up to 2-3 each week. There are too many topics to choose from to deal with.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 7, 2006)

Just updated - The Good News Newspaper, Calvary Chapel and Promise Keepers.

There is enough bad theology out there to keep this going indefinitely. 

http://www.apuritansmind.com/podcast/WildBoarNewsPodcast.htm


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 7, 2006)

I have been preoccupied. Look at what I have been missing. This is the coolest.


----------

